# Please help! on painting mobile home walls



## TheDIYerGuy (Aug 15, 2009)

Howya doin' there Lil' Darlin, haha. Modular homes have some of the most annoying finishes to try and cover up, and repairing the walls can be even more of a hassle. Luckily, when you're painting with a good latex primer like Glidden's Gripper (which you can tint close to your top-coat color) the rest is a breeze. Another product you can think about using is Behr Ultra. It's a paint and primer in one and would one take two coats, saving probably close to $10 a gallon as opposed to buying a primer and a paint separately. Hope that helps, and have fun!


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

The Gripper would probably work but just to be sure Zinsser's Bulls Eye Odorless oil would be my first choice.

Another product you can think about using is Behr Ultra.:no:

Not a good idea if you want the paint to actually adhere to the walls.
Prime with oil and top coat with a premium 100% acrylic from a real paint dealer( Ben Moore, Sherwin Williams, etc.):yes:


----------



## LilDarlin (Aug 12, 2009)

Thanks so much guys,
I was thinking about the products you have recommended. I've had so many different answers from different employees at my local Home Depot(s) and Lowe(s),..so I just wanted to come to the forums to find the real answersl. Thanks so much for your help

much appreciated,
Lil


----------



## LilDarlin (Aug 12, 2009)

Oh, I do want to ask why the oil primer is better than waterbased??


----------



## TheDIYerGuy (Aug 15, 2009)

Oil will always stick better than latex as it has smaller particles that seep into areas that appear slick to the naked eye.


----------



## Matthewt1970 (Sep 16, 2008)

Go to an actual paint store for paint. Home Depot stuff is overpriced for it's performance, and that is IF you can even get the stuff to perform.


----------



## TheDIYerGuy (Aug 15, 2009)

Zinsser BIN primer is great and I found it at the HD for around 15 bucks so not too bad on the price meter.


----------



## 2600truman (Jul 17, 2009)

I'm doing the exact same thing now.
I was advised to use a water-based primer, but I chose an oil based because it was specifically advertised for use over wallpaper (wallboard). I use Kilz Odorless, but when I get to the bathroom or high moisture areas I'll switch to a latex like suggested.
Clean the walls well, rinse them, I used a swiffer wet set-up with a cloth on the bottom and sprayed cleaning solution on as needed.
Prime prime prime for the best results, and let the primer cure for a day before you paint.
I've found that the Kilz Casual Colors (a CR recommended) works really well, it has primer in the paint and is less expensive than other brands but as thick and well covering as the high end brands.
Good luck, oh Google mobile home repair forum, there will be a lot of info there.:thumbup:


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

2600truman said:


> I'm doing the exact same thing now.
> I was advised to use a water-based primer, but I chose an oil based because it was specifically advertised for use over wallpaper (wallboard). I use Kilz Odorless, but when I get to the bathroom or high moisture areas I'll switch to a latex like suggested.:huh:
> Clean the walls well, rinse them, I used a swiffer wet set-up with a cloth on the bottom and sprayed cleaning solution on as needed.
> Prime prime prime for the best results, and let the primer cure for a day before you paint.
> ...


 
I do not understand the quote in red. Latex instead of oil in a bath?


----------



## 2600truman (Jul 17, 2009)

yeah I didn't get it at first either, but according to Kilz, it's best to use their water based (Kilz 2 Latex and Kilz Premium) in high moisture areas... here's what it says on their pamphlet:
Kilz 2 Latex: "...use on interior and exterior surfaces and mildew prone areas (bathrooms, basements, outbuildings."

Kilz Premium: "...mildew resistant coating makes it ideal for use in moisture prone areas like kitchens, bathrooms and basements."

The pamphlet I have does a side by side comparison for all the types of Kilz primer and the Premium and Kilz 2 Latex are the only ones in both interior and exterior applications for mildew prone areas.

hope that helps.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Personally I would not touch either product.:no:


----------

